
Ask HN: Could we add social features (e.g. likes) to the email standard? - sawwit
I think, it would also be great to have groups, &quot;thank you&quot; messages, votes, tools for meeting coordination, location&#x2F;time meta data, hash tags, inline videos, strong crypto. So many possibilities…
======
_RPM
The last thing I want is someone being able to "like" my emails. Email is
supposed to be a conversation between the sender and recipient. "likes" would
be far from appropriate.

------
greenyoda
The nice thing about the e-mail standard is that it's a standard - the basic
features work in the expected way no matter what e-mail client you're using.
If you add all these features on top of it, people won't be able to use them
unless they use a client that supports these features. When I send an e-mail,
I don't want to have to think about whether the recipient will have the
ability to read it.

~~~
sawwit
Why is HTML constantly being extended while email is more or less the same as
35 years ago.

~~~
J_Darnley
Because advertisers (read spammers) want to sell you things and that is easier
with a flashy image-laden email than with plain text.

------
stephenr
Email groups (distribution/mailing lists) already exist

Meeting coordination already exists via caldav

Video embedding is mostly just a case of clients accepting <video> html5 tags

Strong crypto is available now via either S/MIME or GPG/PGP

The other features - "likes" etc are not applicable. Email is not a social
network.

------
DrScump
Wouldn't that all be transmitted in the clear? I see a lot of risk of privacy
leakage.

